
The Pirate Bay Reveals New “Climate Saving” Design - 2bluesc
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-announces-climate-redesign-160401/
======
2bluesc
My understanding of traditional backlit LCD displays suggests practically no
power will be saved except in the case of AMOLED displays. Anyone know the
details?

~~~
MerreM
At a guess... I'd check the date.

